# Electric City Trolley Museum Scranton PA



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Photos from a recent trip to the Scranton Trolley Museum. Theresa and I had a great time, and even though the trolley ride is only a 10 mile round trip, it is well worth the fare, which is slightly more then a nickel these days! Some of the pics are from some of the static display trains, or projects awaiting restoration at Steamtown, and some active railroad trains that were in the yard. There were also some Ringling Brothers circus cars; not sure why they were there. 
Many trolleys carried folks to and from work, especially miners. On the weekends, the trolleys would carry work weary passengers to their favorite amusement parks, which, not surprisingly, were built by the trolley companies to augment income on weekends when the trolleys would otherwise be idle.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Some very nice pics there Don.
Looks like an interesting place to visit.

Magic


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

The area has changed so much since I was there over 25 years ago. It the trolley on the old "Laurel LIne" right of way? 
Great photos!

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don F said:


> There were also some Ringling Brothers circus cars; not sure why they were there.


Looks like a fun trip. As for the circus cars, since they folded their tents, I guess they're left over from the defunct circus.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Magic said:


> Some very nice pics there Don.
> Looks like an interesting place to visit.
> 
> Magic


This was our first trolley ride, and we will definitely go again. It's even better now, because there is no longer a fee at steamtown, which is across the lot from the trolley museum.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> The area has changed so much since I was there over 25 years ago. It the trolley on the old "Laurel LIne" right of way?
> Great photos!
> 
> Tom


I'm not sure if any of the line is former Laurel Line trackage, the route heads to moosic, and terminates at the minor league stadium just below Montage Mountain. The maintenance shops are also at the terminus.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like a fun trip. As for the circus cars, since they folded their tents, I guess they're left over from the defunct circus.


It was a fun day, and one we will repeat. I can't believe we didn't do this sooner. The circus cars were donated to Steamtown after the circus closed.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Love seeing old relics, especially steam engines, even if they aren't in good shape. At least they weren't sent to the scrappers! Love that 4012 Big Boy!!


----------



## wis bang (Aug 6, 2015)

That is the laurel line tunnel to South Scranton, walked through it a few times in my University days


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

wis bang said:


> That is the laurel line tunnel to South Scranton, walked through it a few times in my University days


It looked familiar. I walked through it about 30 years ago. I wasn't familiar with the area, but my friend, who I was with, grew up in the area in the 30's and 40's and fondly remembered the Laurel line in detail...

Tom


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

wis bang said:


> That is the laurel line tunnel to South Scranton, walked through it a few times in my University days


Somewhere along the route, the line switches to former Erie Lackawanna trackage.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

The car you rode came from the Phialdelphia and Western, which ran several suburban lines out of the 69th Street terminal at the Philadelphia city line. I rode a couple of these cars in regular service back in the early 1970's on the Media line. They weren't very fast, but were good in snow, which kept them around longer than they might have otherwise. The Media and Sharon Hill lines are still running with SEPTA Kawasaki LRV's. The "bullet" cars, like the one in your pic in front of the museum, also ran into 69th Street. That liine is also still in business with modern SEPTA equipment. Philly still has an extensive streetcar system, both in the city and with the above-mentioned suburban lines.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I remember seeing the trolleys in Philly when we went to the zoo. 
For much of the ride, we were doing about 35 MPH, which isn't too shabby!


----------

